# Agh- Firefox/IE problems!



## Penguino (Apr 13, 2009)

OK- First of all I got this code and I still don't know if it's HTML or XHTML- I feel really stupid.

PLUS, my layout only works in Firefox, not IE. Can anyone help?

The page where all this madness started- 
http://ecowise.webs.com/layouteco-center.htm

" />
Ecowise  Smile for a While Cuase You're Saving the Earth



*Thanks To*

This layout picture was made mostly by myself, but with all the coding stuff and some of the graphics were done with the help of all these awesome people!-[*]

Jasmine
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
Radio-Rocket (Marty)

Thanks to anyone who comments!!!!


----------



## YellerPuma (Mar 8, 2008)

First of all, although you may think you have a doc type, you do not. Replace quoted text with <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">

Remove this line, we have the language declared in the DOCTYPE.



> [/COLOR]" />


1. YOU DO NOT put arrows <> inside of quote marks "". I will try to give you a correct line to stick in here, but I looked all over, and I can't find $blogencoding$ anywhere and, as far as I know, HTML does not even use the $ symbol.

_Correct Line:_

Let's move this up above the title and insert a forwarslash "/" in front of the end tag so it reads:



> <!----------------------------------------------------------------------BLOG--------------------------------------------------------------------------!>


Remove *ALL* these "comments and make sure you put the proper comment back in, like
<!-- Comment -> <!-- Blog -> <!-- Sidebar -> etc.



> <blog>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XHTML does not recognize your "blog" tags. Do you need a table in here or a blockquote?

--addresses green text in quote: you can't put 
* tags in a title...why is a there in the first place? That whole line is totally messed up...you have a </a> tag with no <a href> tag in front... your tags are overlapping each other... 

I have not looked at your CSS. If your still having problems we will look at it.

Please reply soon, Thanks

you environmental freaks are sometimes blonde. Recycling is good, I agree, but don't go overboard and well...just don't make it into congress!*


----------



## Penguino (Apr 13, 2009)

hey, YellerPuma! (i hope i spelled that right  lol)

Thanks so much for the HTML changes, but i gave up a long time ago and found a different code that i could use 

But Ill keep your reply in mind if i come across one of those weird HTML things again!

Lol, ya, thanks for the blonde quote thing. Im not that big of an environmentalist (like Al Gore- he just has cool/really weird hair) but i just don't want polar bears to die


----------



## YellerPuma (Mar 8, 2008)

Alright, Glad you found what you wanted. :up:
-YellerPuma


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

YellerPuma said:


> Remove *ALL* these "comments and make sure you put the proper comment back in, like
> <!-- Comment -> <!-- Blog -> <!-- Sidebar -> etc.


Why do you consider the original comment "not proper"?

EDIT: Ah, I see, nevermind. 

Peace...


----------

